# FUP-free ISPs.



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2012)

These are dark times, where every ISP screws us over by limiting blazing fast bandwidth to stone age speeds on downloading a fixed limited amount of data. Such FUP, are a capitalistic ploy of companies to save bandwidth, consequently distributing limited bandwidth to the consumers.

This thread is a list of all ISPs which are either FUP free or which have acceptable FUPs. Which ISPs in India provide no FUP or close to acceptable FUPs?

I have heard that Beam provides pretty good plans, but they have no presence in Pune, where I live.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 25, 2012)

MTNL - my present plan 2MBPS upto 20GB and then its 512KBps for 895/-! 49GB so far this month! All time high - 202.4 GB in a Feb month, 24x7 PC on!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2012)

But MTNL is only for big time cities. Anything about Pune?

I currently use Hathaway. All of their FUP speeds are 256 kbps.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 25, 2012)

there's act broadband in bangalore.
with 10 mbps upto 50gb and 2mbps unlimited afterthat. only 1000rs has to be the best here. but only limited parts of bangalore.
for 2000rs its 10mbps upto 125 gb!!! then 2mbps unlimited
fiber crazy


----------



## mrintech (Jul 25, 2012)

* Welcome to Reliance Communications
* Welcome to Reliance Communications

Although Higher priced plans have FUP, but speed after is quite great in reliance


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Jul 25, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> there's act broadband in bangalore.
> with 10 mbps upto 50gb and 2mbps unlimited afterthat. only 1000rs has to be the best here. but only limited parts of bangalore.
> for 2000rs its 10mbps upto 125 gb!!! then 2mbps unlimited
> fiber crazy



Act 10mbps to 50gb after tht 512kbps for 1000rs
One more plan 10mbps 75gb after tht 2mbps for 1299rs


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2012)

mrintech said:


> * Welcome to Reliance Communications
> * Welcome to Reliance Communications
> 
> Although Higher priced plans have FUP, but speed after is quite great in reliance



I hear that Reliance screws you over in the bill department. Impressive speed though.


----------

